# Gold Coast + Northern NSW (Very Pic Heavy!!!!)



## nat0810 (Mar 26, 2009)

Gday all.

I just returned home from a week and a half in Gold Coast and northern NSW. I was lucky enough to get out and do a bit of herping, so i thought i would share some pics.

First stop was Dreamworld. Luckily i got to sneak off to the Aussie Wildlife World while the Mrs and the boy were in Wiggle World.

Frirst up is a couple of Turtles. I am unsure of exactly what species they are. 











Kreffts Turtle - Emydura macquarii krefftii





Stimsons Python - Antaresia stimsoni





Scrub Python - Morelia kinghorni





Olive Python - Liasis olivaceus





Carpet Python - Morelia spilota (unsure of exact ssp)





Black Headed Python - Aspidites melanocephalus





Shingle Back - Tiliqua rugosa





Spiny Tailed Monitor - Varanus acanthurus acanthurus





Centralian Knob Tailed Gecko - Nephrurus amyae





Green Tree Frog - Litoria caerulea 





Fresh Water Croc - Crocodylus johnstoni





Salt Water Croc - Crocodylus porosus





Me and the Family with a juvie Salt Waer Croc, and a beautiful female Olive. Check the look on the Mrs face with the Olive. Priceless!!










Eastern Water Dragon - Physignathus leseurii leseurii. 
These guys are all over the place @ Dreamworld. I photo'd this guy / girl in the middle of Wiggle world. Must have been hitting on Dorothy. 





Not pictured:

Frill Neck Lizard - Chlamydosaurus kingii
Woma Python - Aspidites ramsayi

Next stop was Mt Tamborine NP. Only saw a few skinks (not sure what sp), so here is a pic of the unidentified skink, and a bit of scenery.
















We then headed south to my mates house at Empire Vale (just south of Ballina). Chilled out and drank way too much for the most part. I did however get out to a few spots.

First herping spot was Dalwood Falls. Only saw one Eastern Water dragon. The pic i took was crap, so i havnt bothered posting it. Jut a bit of scenery.

Downstream





Upstream





The waterfall





Went out to lunch wih my mates in laws in Pimlico, and had to move this dragon off the road, as he was not moving. Sorry about the offensive shirt.

Eastern Bearded Dragon - Pagono barbata + me in a bad shirt





Next up was Lake Ainsworth at Lenox Head. Only saw a buch of baby Cane toads and a single unidentified skink.

Skink ???





We then headed north west up the mountains to Minyon Falls which is in the Whian Whian State Conservation Area, on the south eastern side of Nightcap NP. My mate had been telling me that this was prime Laccie Territory, and it didnt take us too long to find some. We found one about 150m from the cliff of the falls, and a further nine in a camp ground about 10 mins west of the falls. As we left the falls, i caught a glimpse of a Cunninghams Skink (Egernia cunninghami), which by the time i got out of the car, and ran back to where i saw him he was gone (bugger!!) so no pics of him.

The water fall. Not flowing much at the moment.










Lace Monitor - Varanus Varius. Right near the edge of the falls.





Lace Monitor - Varanus varius. three of the nine we spotted at the camp grounds.















On the way back to my mateshouse we had a quick look around Rocky Creek Dam, which is just outside the southern border of the Whian Whian State Conservation Area. Nothing much there, except a lone Green Tree Snake (Dendrelaphis punctulata), which was off up a tree before i had a chance to get the camera out of my pocket (bugger!!!). So here is some scenery.

Rocky Creek















The Dam (a small part of it anyway)






Last of all is the pics from my mates place at Empire Vale. All these animals were found within 20m from the house. Empire Vale is true sugar cane country, with creeks flowing everywhere, so there is an abundance of cane toads and Eastwern Water Dragons. I didnt get any pics of any Water Dragons though. The flightly little buggers all refused to have their photo taken.:evil:

Cane Toad - Bufo marinus





Asian House Gecko - Hemidactylus frenatus





Green Tree Frog - Litoria caerulea










Keferstein's Tree Frog - Litoria dentata
Found about 9 of these over 2 nights. Here are 3 individuals.















Dainty Green Tree Frog - Litoria gracilenta





Thats about it. I hope i havent bored you too much, or hammered your download limit too much.

Thanks for reading

Cheers
Nat


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 26, 2009)

nice pics. i think the carpet python is a jungle


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome pictures,how big was the scrubby....Stunning BHP...


----------



## nat0810 (Mar 26, 2009)

Cheers.

The scrubby was massive. Hard to estimate as he was coiled around the branches pretty wel. I returned about an hour after i took the pic, and hehad moved, but was still all coiled up. If i had to guess i would say at least 3m. maybe 4m.

Great big F OFF PYTHON never the less. 

Nat


----------



## nat0810 (Mar 28, 2009)

DA_GRIZ said:


> nice pics. i think the carpet python is a jungle



Could possibly be mate. I forgot to write down what they were as i was taking pics. I took a guess that it was a carpet. The pic is pretty crap so it could go either way.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 28, 2009)

skinks are some sort of saproscincus and a lampropholis delicata


----------



## krusty (Mar 30, 2009)

great stuff.


----------



## sweetangel (Mar 30, 2009)

love the lacey  nice pics


----------



## Australis (Mar 30, 2009)

I was hoping for a more offensive shirt.


----------



## nat0810 (Mar 31, 2009)

Australis said:


> I was hoping for a more offensive shirt.


 
Had i of known i was going to be snappd by the paprazzi i would have worn one.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 31, 2009)

Mystical Black Panther?


----------



## mark83 (Mar 31, 2009)

nice pics mate


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 31, 2009)

LMAO all smiles with your missus untill the real reptile is bought out....classic ...looks like you had a good day ..


----------



## Khagan (Mar 31, 2009)

Kirby said:


> Mystical Black Panther?



Quick! Send it to Today Tonight! Hahahaha :lol:.


----------



## nat0810 (Mar 31, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> LMAO all smiles with your missus untill the real reptile is bought out....classic ...looks like you had a good day ..


 
Yeah she's not so keen on snakes. She doesnt mind smaller ones, but stick a 13kg olive on her lap and she freaks out a bit. was a good day though.

Kirby

Definately a black panther. I'm gunna sell the story of my encounter for millions. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## azn4114 (Mar 31, 2009)

i go to dreamworld quite often,ive never got to handle the olive python,i handled the carpet though


----------



## nat0810 (Mar 31, 2009)

yeah i got lucky and they the olive out.

I thought it would be a top way to scare he **** out of the misses.

Seemed to work.


----------



## Jarden (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks like u had a good little holiday there haha dw bout the shirt its a holiday shirt


----------

